# AtmosfearFX Special Pricing



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

got that email also...."contribute" to get product at a discount...why not just have a summer sale on their website? strange scenario...whatever works..looks like several people have claimed their "perks" already.


----------



## rxnb90 (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought the same thing, that's why I said "I can't confirm it's legit". I think it is, but it is an odd way to set it up. As you say, just have a sale and don't use this "contribution" language, like it's a charity or something. Another odd thing to me is that the "perks" (DVDs) ship in July. Since when does it take 1-2 months to burn a CD?

I went ahead and ordered via PayPal, and kept printouts of all my receipts and their original web page. I figure if they don't come thru, I can dispute thru PayPal.


----------



## captpete (Sep 7, 2009)

I would contact Atmosfearfx directly to confirm its legit prior to payment if it was me. Sounds a little fishy.
They will be at NW Haunters next week and I will ask. They usually have good sale prices at the convention.
Pete


----------



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

They're doing a Kickstarter-like campaign but on another site. This is getting common with small businesses that do niche products; get funding from your customers up front without having to deal with investors. Check out Kickstarter or look up articles on it, it's amazing what has come out of it.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought it was a campaign to raise funds for a new project by donations.

so they are offering their products at a discount?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah it looks like you get a discount on a bundle purchase and that money goes towards the "fund"...but you get to reap the beni's!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

wonder if it applies to the two new dvds expected to be released later this spring?


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Icemanfred: they list the DVDs available, and the new ghosts and jack-o-lanterns DVDs are on the list. This is probably why they don't ship until July.


----------



## rxnb90 (Oct 18, 2010)

I used the "contact us" web form on the AtmosfearFX web site to ask if the Indiegogo campaign was them, and they confirmed that it was. So it's odd to do this as opposed to just having a sale, but the company has confirmed this is is legit so should be fine ordering this way. I ordered a couple vids as a perk for a $50 donation, a $30 discount to standard pricing. If I run into problems with product not being delivered, I'll do a followup post.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

This is an AWESOME deal! I found out through AtmosFearFX that even if they don't hit their goal, DVD's will still ship out. Went for the $50.00 package. Can't wait!!!!!! Get in before it's too late!!!!!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I just placed my order. I got the creepy crawlies dvd last year and LOVE it.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Only 4 days left!!! Don't miss out on this!!!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sad I missed this  . I did sign up for their newsletter in case they do another promotion. Totally would have done the $100 package.


----------



## rxnb90 (Oct 18, 2010)

They did have a promotion in their newsletter a few months ago. It was not as good, it was free shipping and a small $$$ off. But perhaps as we approch the Hallween prep season, they will come out with stronger deals. If I like the two I got as much as I think I will, I could see getting a 3rd, maybe a 4th


----------



## rxnb90 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand your question Legjslie. Zacharybinx was saying he's sorry to have missed the great pricing, I replied that the AtmosFearFX newsletter has contained "deals" in the past. So Zach can sign up for the newsletter, and maybe get sale pricing if they have a promotion between now and Halloween. 

The campaign you refer to doesn't have anything to do with the newsletter. It was a "kick-starter" campaign to raise funds for their proposed "Celebrations" DVD. They offered "perks" for various levels of contribution -for for $50 you got two DVDs, $85 four DVDs, and so on. In effect this was like a sale, a way to get DVDs at great prices. But this campaign is now closed, that pricing not available anymore. 

Make sense?


----------



## rxnb90 (Oct 18, 2010)

The prior comment was in response to a posting by Legislie, who made the comment twice and withdrew it twice. Not sure what is going on with that. But so it makes sense to others reading the thread, the comment/question was: 


Legjslie has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - AtmosfearFX Special Pricing - in the Coupons, Discounts and Promotions forum of Halloween Forum.

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
I thought it was a campaign to raise funds for a new project by donations. 
**************


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Last year they did a Black Friday sale with each dvd at 40% off, so comparable prices to this campaign. I picked up 3 of their dvds at this sale. If they do that sale again you can pick up the dvds you missed at a good discount.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Just received an e-mail from AtmosFearFX! DVD' from the Indiegogo deal are being shipped!!!!

Happy Haunting!!


----------

